# Mesa-Payson. One of the best rides in Maricopa greater Pheonix area.



## Roadbiketraveler (Nov 10, 2014)

Highway 87- The Beeline






































Category 1-2 riders Moderate difficulty, probably hard if taken up and down in one day, a 160 miles distance.

Category 3-4 riders Difficult ride.


I have biked this route 5 times and must say it is one of the most ideal rides near the greater Phoenix area in Arizona. It starts in Pima reservation flatland desert, continues for about 30 miles until the road suddenly climbs briefly up a rocky hill, then shoots down into a valley for a fast descent, followed by rolling hills. The next part hits hard climbs for most of the way, until reaching a point horizontal with the peak of Mt.Ord, where the road suddenly drops for about 7-8 miles, and then climbs a bit, and descends smoothly towards Rye. The last part is the best, the 10 mile 7 percent grade from Rye to the rim country in Payson. The return is actually almost as challenging as going up. When returning a cyclist should go against traffic on the shoulder he or she used going up, because there's no shoulder on the descent going into Rye from Payson. The total distance of trip is 80 miles and the shoulder is ideal for cycling.


----------



## ssdirt29 (Sep 29, 2014)

I rode from the Shell station near Beeline and Arizona ave. a couple weeks ago. I only went to the 4 Peaks turn-off , I think it's Cline road or something. I would have gone further but not having a shoulder or bike lane on the way bike is suicide. Have you seen many people take this route and ride back against traffic? seems kind of sketchy.


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

I would agree on the sketchy part about riding facing oncoming traffic. 

Clean your bar tape!!


----------



## Roadbiketraveler (Nov 10, 2014)

There is a pretty wide shoulder going from Payson to Rye, as depicted in photos of my bicycle leaving Payson on the wrong side of the road, which goes against traffic when coming back, but on the otherside, a rider is at the mercy of car traffic behind them on the descent because of an absence of a shoulder. I brake a lot on the descent because of the dangers of going down with cars racing towards me. When I reach Rye I switch to the right side of the road and take the shoulder back into Mesa.


----------

